# China Electric cbr600 FCYY 风驰月夜



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

*China Electric Motorcycle cbr600 build FCYY 风驰月夜*

I come from China

Hobby electric motorcycle

so build cbr600 electric

http://youtu.be/gcyxkgCgI-E


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work Feng
Nice to see you actually finished it the same your initial drawings last year.
Now what does it ride like ?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

The motor position is interesting and I like the fact that all the battery are at the place where was the ICE.
Do you really have a huge 12 Kwh battery pack? What kind of cells?


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

RIPPERTON said:


> Nice work Feng
> Nice to see you actually finished it the same your initial drawings last year.
> Now what does it ride like ?


Thank

power：Between250cc-400cc 

max speed 140kmh

Relatively heavy

Estimate：220-230kg


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

Yabert said:


> The motor position is interesting and I like the fact that all the battery are at the place where was the ICE.
> Do you really have a huge 12 Kwh battery pack? What kind of cells?


A123 20ah


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

Water-cooled motor water hole


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

Motor bracket


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

Spring build


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

Motor fixed


----------

